# The wimp goes drag hunting. And survives!



## Bernster (29 November 2017)

This is a bit late but it's taken a while to recover...Actually, I went travelling and temporarily forgot how to post pics, which is the real reason.

Having been reassured by you lot on my previous thread that it really was ok to go drag hunting, the big grey beast and I ventured out for our first drag hunt with the SC & RMA at Minley.

We arrived very early, with F tacked up with the fullest speed control I could muster (good job as it turned out!) and me feeling pretty confident. That swiftly dribbled away when faced with the snorting stamping fidgety beast that came off the lorry.  Not helped by the fact I parked next to the hounds.  Although, from this pic, he just looks a bit keen.  I can assure you he grew 2 hands and breathed fire at this point.  As this is a side of him I don't see very often, I did wonder if they would notice if I did a runner and went home.






Never fear, my inner wimp was tamed and I got the get up and go to get up and on.  As usual, he was actually better once I was on and we could move about. And once we set off, move about we did!  Cor, they don't half go fast don't they?  First line was long and gallopy.  Turns out, so were the second, third and fourth!

Here we are looking positively happy (we were both happier after I decided to let him go and trust that he could manage the terrain and speed).






Jumps were all optional, plenty of little ones for us to have a go at, field master was very friendly and everyone was nice and welcoming.  Once we got the first line out of the way we both settled down and F was awesome - speedy but controllable, lapped up the terrain no bother, polite and keen.  Took on all the jumps I put him at and we didn't rear end anyone.  And they do a fab hunt tea!  Nom nom.

Tired muddy pony anxious to get home to his dinner.






Overall very pleased that we had a good outing. Def be out with them again when I get chance. Think it will do us the world of good xc wise.  And F def has a 5th gear!

Have to say, the other thing I really liked is that, with this being a drag, it's very open and public, lots of foot followers, and no sabs.

PS F was right as rain afterwards, his usual self, despite it being a pretty full on day!


----------



## meesha (29 November 2017)

Fab report, sounds like a blast!


----------



## dixie (29 November 2017)

Sounds great fun and more enjoyable than actual hunting which around here is either very boring or very frightening!  Lovely report.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (29 November 2017)

Really glad that you enjoyed the afternoon, so sorry my plans were duffed up and I couldn't get along to see you.
Told you they were nice


----------



## Fiona (29 November 2017)

Sounds like an amazing day &#128513;&#128513;  I do miss hunting &#128547;&#128547;

Fiona


----------



## Bernster (29 November 2017)

Thanks all!  Always nice to get replies when you post &#55357;&#56832;

Dixie it was def not boring. But it was at times frightening, fortunately mainly just the bit before I got on!  Next time I will turn up late, both of us ready to go, and launch myself on as we are about to start!

FF real shame as you could have seen my white as a sheet face, then my red blotchy happy face &#55357;&#56899;


----------



## dixie (29 November 2017)

By the way, lovely looking horse too.


----------



## ihatework (30 November 2017)

Glad you had fun, the sandhurst are a welcoming bunch!


----------



## tatty_v (30 November 2017)

Wow, well done you!  I have never been brave enough to try - managed a hunt ride once and after 2 hours of what felt like flat out hooning around in a massive group, I had to have a lie down on the lorry ramp to recover.  Don't think I could even walk the next day!


----------



## MuffettMischief (30 November 2017)

Glad you had a good time


----------



## monte1 (30 November 2017)

So glad you had a good day, your chap is looking very well.

I have been contemplating doing the same as you but worried it will turn my beast into fire breathing mad monster  they are my nearest draghunt as well and I have heard great things aboput them :-0


----------



## Embo (30 November 2017)

Wow, go you! How very brave!! Hunting is on my horsey-bucket list, but I'm far too much of a wimp! 

Sounds like you had a great day, really pleased for you


----------



## Bernster (30 November 2017)

Haha Monte they def turn into fire breathers, but it seems that this is only temporary and is resolved by galloping lots and lots and then they are too tired !

It's def worth having a go - these guys have access to some great hirelings I'm told if you don't want to take your own and, provided you are ok with fast work, the rest really was pretty straightforward.  Was almost planning on going again this weekend but might do Dec 10 instead


----------

